# Geekvape : ZEUS X MESH - Review



## StompieZA (21/4/20)

Hi guys, 

Been a while since i have posted some reviews but with the lockdown and working from home time is limited and i was supposed to post this review on the 14th already but just didnt get to it. 

Geekvape has sent me their latest Zeus X Mesh RTA for review and being my first mesh rta ever, i must say its been quite a nice experience. 

Lets get right to it and take a look at the packaging. This is a sample unit, i still dont see any advertisement on their website yet.







*Product introduction*
Geekvape Zeus X Mesh RTA is a new version of Zeus X RTA, it features the modular build deck with mesh coil building and it comes with a perfect leak proof top-to-side airflow design for the best flavor. Additionally, The mesh build deck is compatible with Zeus X RTA.

*Parameters:*
Size: 25x 47.8mm
E-juice Capacity: 4.5ml
Drip tip: 510 or 810 drip tip
Build deck: Modular build deck
Airflow: Adjustable top airflow
Coil building: Mesh coil building

*Features:* 
-4.5ml large e-juice capacity
-Modular build deck with mesh coil
-Supports both 510 and 810 drip tip
-The deck is compatible with Zeus X RTA
-Adjustable leakproof top-to-side airflow design

*Package includes:*
1x Zeus X Mesh RTA
1x N80 mesh 0.17ohm coil
1x KA1 mesh 0.2ohm coil
1x Spare glass tube
1x Spare drip tip
1x Accessory bag

With the technical specs out of the way, lets see some pictures of this bad boy as well as building and wicking the deck. This tank is very easy to build even for my first mesh RTA. With the little tool included, it is super easy to round the mesh strip and clamp it to the deck. 
*
Aesthetics * 
The X Mesh Rta looks very similar when compared to the X RTA but now sporting some slight design changes on the top cap and the base making it look a litter meaner i think. The complete top of the tank is still exactly the same and works exactly the same in terms of airflow, filling and also fits on the Zeus X Rta base meaning its exactly the same apart from the slight design changes. I absolutely love my Zeus X rta and this Mesh is just as good, if not better. 







Here the base can be seen with the clamp style deck on each side. They are however not spring loaded which i think would have worked a little better just to keep the posts open when trying to insert the mesh strips. While using the tank i have found that the threads are a bit notchy when putting the top tank onto the base and im not sure if this is because its a sample and perhaps this will be resolved or this might just be how it is. 




As with all geekvape products, they include a bunch of spares and extras like different drip tips, extra orings, extra glass, two sets of mesh coils (although im not sure of the released version will include two strips of each mesh as per the sample). In the Sample i have received 2 X NI80 and 2 X KA1 strips with cotton to rewick the tank twice per coil. 







Comparison of the Zeus X RTA (left) to the new Zeus X Mesh (Right) and shows subtle changes to the design.





*Wicking the Deck
*
This is my very first MESH RTA ever so obviously i was quite excited to test it out and wick it to see whats the difference as i absolutely love the pods or atty's that use mesh coils because the flavor is always out of this world and just so much better IMO. 

Im not going to explain to much as the pictures are pretty much self explanatory here and it is super easy to wick this tank. I got it right on my very first attempt. 




Using the nifty tool, you can perfectly round the mesh sheet so that it fits perfectly. 












*To be continued on 2nd post* (Forum is only allowing me 30 pictures per post for some reason)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## StompieZA (21/4/20)

*Continued Part 2
*
I used the shoelace cotton that was supplied with the tank and it was quite thick, almost went in too tight but i managed to get it in. 
*


*
As with most RTA's, the wicking is usually trimmed to the length of the base, so i thought id try this as my first wicking strategy. 

*


*
The lenght was perfect but it was way to much cotton to go into the juice wells, so i fluffed the cotton alot and then stuffed them into the wells without sitting too tightly. 

after my first tank, i did get some dry hits so i trimmed the ends and thinned them even more and since then i havent had any dry hits again. 
*


*

And there you have a freshly wicked Mesh RTA ready for vaping looking all fancy and mean in a way! *




Overall feedback
*
Being my first Mesh RTA, i have really enjoyed the experience and have been using this RTA for the past 3 weeks now and cannot complain much. It is really super easy to wick once you get the hang of the thickness of the wick that needs to go into the juice wells. Not only does it still look just as great as all its previous versions, it works just as great and if you love the X RTA, you will surely love the Mesh X Rta. Although i have heard and read that some vapers dont like the taste or hit that mesh rta's provide, i really cannot tell the difference between my X and X Mesh RTA's in terms of hit. Flavor if way better for me on the Mesh but this will also depend on the coils used in the X Rta. The Mesh heats up super fast which i just love and battery life seems to last longer. *

Pro's*

Super flavorful! Actually makes some of my juices too sweet! 
Not too heavy on juice consumption
Great amount of extras included especially coils
Smooth draw while vaping
Good and free DL vaping airflow
Easy to build deck
Looks great aesthetically 
Mesh heats up super fast!
Easy to clean mesh coils and wick
*Con's*

Slightly loud or noisy airflow/draw
Sticky threads when putting the tank back onto the base, its tricky (well mine is)
Should have spring loaded clamps in my opinion
*
Verdict*
Even though it seems that Mesh RTA's have died down a little from other manufacturers, This surely seems to be a winner for me but cannot compare it against other Mesh RTAs as its my first. It does use slightly more cotton to wick than a normal dual coil RTA but not by much. The tank does not leak at all which i just love about top airflow tanks in the zeus range because all of my bottom airflow RTA's leak at some point during use*. *This is a quality tank but i hope they sort out the sticky thread because its a mission to get the top back on and aligned. If you like Mesh coils and tanks, then this will be an rta that wont dissapoint in my opinion. *

Score out of 10: *7.5 out 10 due to cons as this is a sample and the thread issue might be just on my tank

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8


----------



## X-Calibre786 (21/4/20)

Something tells me there's a mesh RTA in my future!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (21/4/20)

StompieZA said:


> *Continued Part 2
> *
> I used the shoelace cotton that was supplied with the tank and it was quite thick, almost went in too tight but i managed to get it in.
> *
> ...


Cool man,Lekka review!
I think you got a slightly different version than the one I saw in another review. But if it works, it works. You can check how the threads fit on the zues X to see if it is the machining of the mesh threads.(basically what I'm saying ,if you get the same results on the normal X then it is)and might just work itself in.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (21/4/20)

Resistance said:


> Cool man,Lekka review!
> I think you got a slightly different version than the one I saw in another review. But if it works, it works. You can check how the threads fit on the zues X to see if it is the machining of the mesh threads.(basically what I'm saying ,if you get the same results on the normal X then it is)and might just work itself in.



Thanks man, Ja im not sure if there are different versions as samples or how. Saw reviews people saying they suffer with flooding issues and leaking but i dont?

Could be that the threads still need to work in like you say, need to check it on my Zeus X rta and see if its the same.

This is really a good tank, the mesh is also so quick and easy to dry burn clean.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (21/4/20)

StompieZA said:


> Thanks man, Ja im not sure if there are different versions as samples or how. Saw reviews people saying they suffer with flooding issues and leaking but i dont?
> 
> Could be that the threads still need to work in like you say, need to check it on my Zeus X rta and see if its the same.
> 
> This is really a good tank, the mesh is also so quick and easy to dry burn clean.


Let us know when you check the threads and if it's the same issue we might just have a plan for that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (21/4/20)

Resistance said:


> Let us know when you check the threads and if it's the same issue we might just have a plan for that.



Checked it quick and the X RTA base screws onto the Mesh base without issue and smooth and so does the Mesh top onto the X base. But as soon as i put the mesh top onto the mesh base, its notchy and almost tends to want to go on skew but once pushed on enough it seems it screws on

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (21/4/20)

StompieZA said:


> Checked it quick and the X RTA base screws onto the Mesh base without issue and smooth and so does the Mesh top onto the X base. But as soon as i put the mesh top onto the mesh base, its notchy and almost tends to want to go on skew but once pushed on enough it seems it screws on


Ok check the threads. Where the thread starts is your issue. Either take an extra fine grade sand paper like 600gritt. And rub it over the start of the threads or use fine gritt steel wool. It would be hard to check for damage due to the fine thread pitch. Maybe the threads just need to be cleaned from fine burrs. You will know if you run a piece of cotton over the threads and it sticks to it.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## StompieZA (21/4/20)

Okay cool, will check it when i rewick so that i can clean the tank and threads and check

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (21/4/20)

StompieZA said:


> *Continued Part 2
> *
> I used the shoelace cotton that was supplied with the tank and it was quite thick, almost went in too tight but i managed to get it in.
> *
> ...


Brilliant review there @StompieZA

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (22/4/20)

Yuvir Punwasi said:


> Brilliant review there @StompieZA



Thanks bud! 

Was told this morning by Geekvape that i was only supposed to post it on the 1st of May but they previously told me that only after 13 april. Guess its too late now. lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (22/4/20)

StompieZA said:


> Thanks bud!
> 
> Was told this morning by Geekvape that i was only supposed to post it on the 1st of May but they previously told me that only after 13 april. Guess its too late now. lol


The issue is there's already reviews out so holding it back doesn't really matter in my opinion. I'm just happy the tank is a winner.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## StompieZA (22/4/20)

Resistance said:


> The issue is there's already reviews out so holding it back doesn't really matter in my opinion. I'm just happy the tank is a winner.



Yeah thats what i dont understand. Manufacturers give reviewers different posting dates, i have seen this between myself and @Timwis

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (22/4/20)

StompieZA said:


> Yeah thats what i dont understand. Manufacturers give reviewers different posting dates, i have seen this between myself and @Timwis


Might be to spark new interests, not everyone is interested in the same thing at the same time at any given moment.
Or maybe for marketing to different countries. Who knows?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PartyDave (22/4/20)

Resistance said:


> Cool man,Lekka review!
> I think you got a slightly different version than the one I saw in another review. But if it works, it works. You can check how the threads fit on the zues X to see if it is the machining of the mesh threads.(basically what I'm saying ,if you get the same results on the normal X then it is)and might just work itself in.


My mesh deck fits perfectly on the normal Zeus X. Pre-production mesh on production X

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## PartyDave (22/4/20)

StompieZA said:


> Thanks bud!
> 
> Was told this morning by Geekvape that i was only supposed to post it on the 1st of May but they previously told me that only after 13 april. Guess its too late now. lol


I was told 25 April, Chinese are funny people. My review was already ranked, so no point in removing it.

Nice review BTW!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (22/4/20)

Resistance said:


> Might be to spark new interests, not everyone is interested in the same thing at the same time at any given moment.
> Or maybe for marketing to different countries. Who knows?


Yes i was going to post a couple of weeks ago but @PartyDave said he had his bottom smacked lol, so i checked and i was told not to post until May!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## StompieZA (22/4/20)

PartyDave said:


> My mesh deck fits perfectly on the normal Zeus X. Pre-production mesh on production X



Seems as i use it it gets better. I cleaned the tank and rewicked this morning and it seems better.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## StompieZA (22/4/20)

Timwis said:


> Yes i was going to post a couple of weeks ago but @PartyDave said he had his bottom smacked lol, so i checked and i was told not to post until May!



Yeah its confusing as everyone gets a different date and i am sure the Covid19 has caused delays but its posted now so it will stay on lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (22/4/20)

StompieZA said:


> Yeah its confusing as everyone gets a different date and i am sure the Covid19 has caused delays but its posted now so it will stay on lol


It's their fault anyway do they expect people to be clairvoyants!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (22/4/20)

StompieZA said:


> Seems as i use it it gets better. I cleaned the tank and rewicked this morning and it seems better.


Then it's probably just micro burrs working away as you use it.
Next time you rewick try the steel wool on the threads. Just a light rub should make a lot of difference.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CJB85 (4/5/20)

Nice review @StompieZA ... is this simply a good tank, or is this a must have in any collection?

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (5/5/20)

CJB85 said:


> Nice review @StompieZA ... is this simply a good tank, or is this a must have in any collection?



I would say this is a must have, have been using only the mesh since i received it. 

Super easy to wick, super awesome flavour and just all round a good tank

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PartyDave (5/5/20)

If you like mesh, it's a must have

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BUSDRIVER (3/9/20)

Found another way to wick this basically put the cotton I to a bow tie and cut the v from bottom to top the long piece goes to bottom of wick port and the juice wicks the top of the cotton in reverse to the profile method, also using ss150, I clamp down one side wet cotton then force down with pressure the mesh strip into the contact point hard. As it's the roll mesh it's pliable and doesn't bend like the precut Ni80.

Wicks like a champ and flavour for days. 

I call the wicking method the vapegina method as it's in a inverted v. Now the zeus is on par with my damn vape doom but better than the kylin m and profile. 

Happy vaping

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BUSDRIVER (14/3/21)

BUSDRIVER said:


> Found another way to wick this basically put the cotton I to a bow tie and cut the v from bottom to top the long piece goes to bottom of wick port and the juice wicks the top of the cotton in reverse to the profile method, also using ss150, I clamp down one side wet cotton then force down with pressure the mesh strip into the contact point hard. As it's the roll mesh it's pliable and doesn't bend like the precut Ni80.
> 
> Wicks like a champ and flavour for days.
> 
> ...


Just an update, I recently put a profile clapton s that I bought for the new profile m and cut off one strand, for fruits best cpil on the planet for flavour, also using the new m cotton strips from firebolt, do yourself a flavour, if you own the zeus mesh you need to try the clapton s coil for fruits, the profile m while it's new and easily is my second best mesh rta it doesn't hold a candle to the zeus with the clapton s nexmesh,

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (14/3/21)

BUSDRIVER said:


> Just an update, I recently put a profile clapton s that I bought for the new profile m and cut off one strand, for fruits best cpil on the planet for flavour, also using the new m cotton strips from firebolt, do yourself a flavour, if you own the zeus mesh you need to try the clapton s coil for fruits, the profile m while it's new and easily is my second best mesh rta it doesn't hold a candle to the zeus with the clapton s nexmesh,


Thanks for that info, much appreciated!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ryan69 (15/3/21)

Enjoyed the review really think I need to see what the Mesh hype is all about

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (15/3/21)

Ryan69 said:


> Enjoyed the review really think I need to see what the Mesh hype is all about


Isn't everyone's cup of tea it gives a different kind of vape some love it others just don't really take to it!


----------



## BUSDRIVER (15/3/21)

Timwis said:


> Isn't everyone's cup of tea it gives a different kind of vape some love it others just don't really take to it!


The clapton s gives a warmer more saturated vape it has changed my respect for this tank, I run 2 zeus and the new profile m. my kylin m, reload rta, profile rda and doom rta are all retired now to the cupboard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (15/3/21)

BUSDRIVER said:


> The clapton s gives a warmer more saturated vape it has changed my respect for this tank, I run 2 zeus and the new profile m. my kylin m, reload rta, profile rda and doom rta are all retired now to the cupboard


Yes mesh is a cooler vape which some just don't like, a pro for the design is that like you are doing you can run wire coils in it as well! Personally i would still go for the original Zeus but that's only because i vape at low wattages so MTL or single coil RDL but everyone's different!


----------



## BUSDRIVER (16/3/21)

Timwis said:


> Yes mesh is a cooler vape which some just don't like, a pro for the design is that like you are doing you can run wire coils in it as well! Personally i would still go for the original Zeus but that's only because i vape at low wattages so MTL or single coil RDL but everyone's different!


Interestingly my first zeus was the cpil version I used to run nano quad aliens in it was great then upgraded the interchangeable deck to mesh initially, as you say each to their own but il stick to mesh for the consistency

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (16/3/21)

BUSDRIVER said:


> Interestingly my first zeus was the cpil version I used to run nano quad aliens in it was great then upgraded the interchangeable deck to mesh initially, as you say each to their own but il stick to mesh for the consistency


I am talking about the original single coil Zeus!


----------

